# ICC Appoints New Green Plumbing Czar



## packsaddle (Nov 3, 2009)

http://www.iccsafe.org/newsroom/News%20Releases/NR102709_Martin.pdf


----------



## hazmatpoobah (Nov 3, 2009)

Re: ICC Appoints New Green Plumbing Czar

Does this mean I will be required by the Code to eat more fiber? My doctor is telling me it will improve my plumbing, but I think she was talking about my colon.


----------



## conarb (Nov 4, 2009)

Re: ICC Appoints New Green Plumbing Czar

I've had it, my mail box is full of green crap, including green magazines, the in box in my computer is full of green crap, now I open my mail _to get this_, how greedy and insensitive can these dirty SOBs be?  I know I'm getting old but those old enough to remember we prosecuted those who took advantage of the war effort during WWII, we called it "Profiteering", shouldn't those who attempt to profiteer of this so-called crisis be called "profiteers" and prosecuted? Is the ICC profiteering of this crap


----------



## jpranch (Nov 4, 2009)

Re: ICC Appoints New Green Plumbing Czar

conarb, You should be here in Baltimore. It's all green!!! Everywhere! I'm sitting listening to a code change (zoning code) to require all buildings to be oriented a very certain way to be green! It's a world gone crazy.


----------



## conarb (Nov 4, 2009)

Re: ICC Appoints New Green Plumbing Czar

JP:

Tell them first things first, sign them up for green cremation, I think the death industry pays bigger commissions than the building industry, but not as big as the fire sprinkler industry.


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 4, 2009)

Re: ICC Appoints New Green Plumbing Czar

*Haz:*

That’s not GREEN try this:

http://www.colodetoxxr.com/layout3_dis/ ... =200009&t=

*ConArb:*

Now that's  :lol:


----------



## TJacobs (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: ICC Appoints New Green Plumbing Czar



			
				conarb said:
			
		

> <> ...but not as big as the fire sprinkler industry.


Still waiting for my check to arrive... :roll:


----------



## jpranch (Nov 8, 2009)

Re: ICC Appoints New Green Plumbing Czar

FM, Great link. The two have a lot in common!


----------



## peach (Nov 8, 2009)

Re: ICC Appoints New Green Plumbing Czar

requiring the orientataion of the buildings is ok.. if it's a brand new building - on an individual lot;  In an established neighborhood, in order to do it, you may find a building that doesn't conform to any of the "required" architectural standards.

I once did the HVAC design for a house (1100 sf - 11x100) with a water frontage along the long side,.. in a southern climate.. all glass... 11 tons of cooling required..

 I think we'll see more and more property rights law suits.


----------



## jpranch (Nov 8, 2009)

Re: ICC Appoints New Green Plumbing Czar

How does orientation work in high density subdivisions? You know the type. 5' off the property lines on each side? Not going to happen. You can not orient  a home after the subdivision has been approved by planning, zoning, and engineering when the lots are very small. Or should we orient all homes before any proposed plans are submitted? Good luck with that one. Let me know how that works out for you?

I'm sorry mr home owner. You can not have the home you want because the street runs north to south and you must turn 15 degrees. BUT your lot is not big enough to accomadate it.  Try again.  :lol:


----------



## jar546 (Nov 8, 2009)

Re: ICC Appoints New Green Plumbing Czar

Hopefully this will only apply to new subdivisions


----------

